# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Как выложить материал (фото, видео, музыку,  документы, книги и др.)

## Лара62

Здравствуйте!Скажите пожалуйста, почему я не могу выложить свой материал в разделе для музыкальных руководителей детского сада. Нажимаю на "расширенный режим", а кнопки "управление вложениями "нет, ниже написано, что я не имею прав к данной функции. Каким же образом я могу проявлять свою активность и вносить свой вклад? Может быть, я что - то не правильно делаю? Буду благодарна за ответ!

----------


## Вероника Кузьменко

Имею много фонограмм для детского сада. Как их выложить?

----------


## Symeon

Попытаюсь ответить сразу всем.

*Важно: функция "Вложение" не работает и работать не будет НИ У КОГО! Это решение Администрации, вызванное абсолютно обоснованным требованием о не нарушении Авторского Права*

*1. Как разместить картинку (изображение) в сообщении* 

Сначала загрузите изображение на любой хостинг (обменник) хранения изображений. Самые популярные: http://*********ru/ и http://www.radikal.ru/

После того, как файл загрузится, скопируйте ссылку на изображение. Затем вернитесь к своему сообщению на Форуме, нажмите на значок  и в открывшееся окошко вставьте скопированную ссылку.
При вставке изображений есть некоторые нюансы, а именно: необходимо учитывать размер изображения, которое Вы собираетесь поместить в свое сообщение. Подробности:

*Подробная инструкция:*
*Как вставить картинку в сообщение*,

1. Откройте сервер хранения картинок http://*********ru/

2. Страница хостинга откроется в новом окне.

3. Нажмите кнопку "Обзор" и выберите файл на своем компьютере, который Вы хотите загрузить.

4. Нажмите кнопку "Отправить"

5. После того, как картинка загрузится и в правой колонке появятся ссылки на нее, делаем следующее:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1655738m.png[/IMG]

5.1. Если картинка изначально была небольшого размера, и не займет много места в Вашем сообщении, *скопируйте ссылку № 1 (на рисунке показанную синим)*, в форме создания сообщения нажмите на иконку , и в открывшееся окошко вставьте скопированную ссылку.

5.2. Если картинка большого размера, нужно, чтобы в Вашем сообщении появилась ее уменьшенная копия (превью или картинка для предварительного просмотра), нажав на которую можно будет посмотреть картинку в ее полном размере на новой странице. Для этого *скопируйте ссылку № 2 (на рисунке показана красным)* и просто вставьте ее в свое сообщение в то место, где Вы хотели бы видеть свою картинку. *На иконку*  *в этом случае нажимать не надо!*

5.3. Чтобы вставить в сообщение анимированную картинку, и, главное, чтобы она оставалась анимированной в сообщении, копируем *ссылку № 1*, в сообщении нажимаем на иконку , в окошко вставляем скопированную с хостинга ссылку.

[IMG]http://*********net/169504.gif[/IMG]

*2. Как вставить видео в сообщение на Форуме*

Откройте страницу, на которой размещен видео-ролик, который Вы хотите добавить в сообщение. Поддерживается размещение видео с хостингов: *Hulu,  YouTube,  Vimeo,  Dailymotion,  Metacafe,  Google,  facebook* То есть с других хостингов видео разместить не получится. Не стоит и пытаться, ибо нельзя впихнуть невпихуемое! Скопируйте ссылку на видео, размещенное на одном из указанных серверов. Это можно сделать либо из адресной строки, либо, скопировать ссылку на ролик можно, нажав на соответствующую кнопку (на разных видео-хостингах эта кнопка выглядит по-разному, но обозначена всегда одинаково: либо словом "share", либо знаком </>). Затем в форме создания сообщения нажмите на кнопку  и в открывшееся окошко вставьте скопированную Вами ссылку.

[IMG]http://*********net/169504.gif[/IMG]

*3. Как разместить другой материал (музыку, документы, книги и т.п.)*

Сначала загрузите свой материал на любой обменник. Совет: пользуйтесь проверенными, надежными хостингами, которые не рухнут в одночасье, и которые позволяют Вам отслеживать дальнейшую судьбу своих файлов: продлевать срок хранения, переименовывать, удалять и т.п. Такие хостинги: http://narod.yandex.ru или http://files.mail.ru/ или даже мой "собственный" http://symeon.ifolder.ru/ После того как файл загружен, скопируйте ссылку на него и вставьте ее в Ваше сообщение на Форуме.

Сделать это можно двумя способами. Первый: если ссылка к файлу короткая (как на mail.ru) - просто вставьте ее в нужное место в Вашем сообщении. Второй: если ссылка длинная (как на narod), то нажмите на значок  и вставьте скопированную ссылку в открывшееся окошко. Используемый второй способ вставки ссылки в сообщение (это будет понятно для продвинутых пользователей), хорош еще и тем, что после вставки ссылки в сообщение, можно заменить выделенный синим текст на любые, подходящие по смыслу слова. Например, "Скачать", "Здесь", "Источник материала" и т.п. Тогда Ваша ссылка будет представлять собой аккуратную командную строку, пройдя по которой, пользователь попадает на страницу скачивания файла.

*Удачи!*

----------

iricka (07.02.2022), M.Ch (27.08.2017), NilaI (12.01.2019), Olia Medvedeva (22.01.2016), yuzef (07.03.2016), Осянечка (31.08.2016), Сара705 (29.10.2016)

----------


## КНА

Уважаемый,
*Symeon*, открываю файл на http://files.mail.ru/  ,хочу загрузить к себе материал, а он загружается в "опере", открываешь- там такая ерунда Может я что-то не так делаю или нет какой-то программы. Так бывает не со свеми файлами.

----------


## SOSED

> Уважаемый,
> *Symeon*, открываю файл на http://files.mail.ru/  ,хочу загрузить к себе материал, а он загружается в "опере", открываешь- там такая ерунда Может я что-то не так делаю или нет какой-то программы. Так бывает не со свеми файлами.


К сожалению, Опера и mail.ru почему-то не любят друг друга.
Попробуйте другой браузер или другой файлообменник.

Лично я предпочитаю Народ. Очень удобно, хотя бы потому, что всегда можно открыть все свои файлы, в любой момент продлить срок их хранения и т.д.
Всего пара неудобств. Нужно иметь свой почтовый ящик на Яндексе и НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ не загружать на Народ файлы, в имени которых есть скобки.(могут возникнуть проблемы с вставкой ссылки в текст)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Присоединяюсь К ВЕРОНИКЕ! Прошу Вашей помощи!

----------


## Symeon

*Вероника Кузьменко*, 
*Лариса Антонова*, 

Милые Дамы!
Убедительно прошу вас, прежде чем создавать на Форуме новые темы, все же просматривать уже существующие! Хотя бы потому, что определенно и очевидно: до вас эти вопросы уже задавали! Мало того, получили на них ответы. Где? Например, в специально созданной для этого теме: *Как выложить материал* Также почти в каждом разделе нашего Форума есть специальные темы для ответов на вопросы новичков. Подобных тем уже столько, что впору объединять их в самостоятельный раздел. Хотя... Всё равно не поможет... Не читают наши пользователи ранее созданные темы и всё тут! Почему? Вот это, действительно, ВОПРОС!

----------


## Лев

*Symeon*, 
Будь терпелив, ты - модератор. Проще ответить так: музыкальный материал в МР3 выкладывается на сторонних ресурсах типа www.dump.ru www.depositfiles потом даёте ссылки. Нотный материал - в сообщении кликнуть на знак "вставить изо"

----------


## Лариса Антонова

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЛЕВ ЗА РАЗЪЯСНЕНИЕ!.
  Но, видно, я совсем "Чайник" попробовала, всё равно у меня не получается. Простите мою бестолковость. И Спасибо за ваше  терпение!

----------


## Symeon

*Лариса Антонова*, 

Извините меня за излишнюю эмоциональность. В качестве компенсации за моральный ущерб, предлагаю подробную, пошаговую инструкцию по размещению Ваших материалов на одном из хостингов хранения файлов (обменнике). Итак:

- Регистрироваться на обменнике необязательно (как, впрочем, и на многих других). Закачать любой файл можно и без регистрации. Но если Вы хотите следить за дальнейшей судьбой Вашего материала, как то: удалять, продлевать срок хранения, переименовывать и т.п., то зарегистрироваться нужно.

1. Зайдите по ссылке вот сюда: http://symeon.ifolder.ru 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2160705m.jpg[/IMG]

2. Найите там окошко, справа от которого имеется кнопка с надписью "Обзор". Нажимаете на нее и выбираете файл со своего компьютера, который хотите загрузить. Нажимаете кнопку под этим же окошком, на котором написано "Загрузить". Ждете пока закончится загрузка файла на обменник. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2159681m.jpg[/IMG]

3. Когда загрузка файла завершится, Вас попросят подтвердить загрузку, набрав для этого четыре цифры. Набираете, нажимаете "Подтвердить". 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2139201m.jpg[/IMG]

4. После того, как Вы подтвердили факт загрузки файла на хостинг, на следующей странице Вам покажут информацию о загруженном файле, которая будет содержать и ссылку для его скачивания. Там прям по-русски будет написано: "Ссылка для скачивания". Копируете эту ссылку и вставляете в свое сообщение. В сообщении никаких кнопок нажимать не надо, просто вставляете ссылку и всё. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2133057m.jpg[/IMG]

Копировать-вставлять тоже не умеете? Это еще проще. Удерживая левую клавишу мышки выделяете то, что нужно скопировать. Выделенное будет отображаться синим цветом. Нажимаете на этот выделенный участок текста правой кнопкой мышки, выбираете из открывшегося списка команду "Копировать". В сообщении, куда Вам нужно вставить скопированное, нажимаете в любое место той же правой кнопкой мышки и выбираете команду "Вставить".

Пробуйте. Удачи!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

УВАЖАЕМЫЙ УЧИТЕЛЬ!!!

  У меня П О Л У Ч И Л О С Ь !!!
  Спасибо за великодушие к своей ученице! Я ещё только учусь!!!

----------


## Symeon

*Лариса Антонова*, 

Ну и слава Богу! На самом деле всё не так уж и сложно, как поначалу кажется. Дорогу осилит идущий!

----------


## varvara7371

> *Symeon*, 
> Будь терпелив, ты - модератор. Проще ответить так: музыкальный материал в МР3 выкладывается на сторонних ресурсах типа www.dump.ru www.depositfiles потом даёте ссылки. Нотный материал - в сообщении кликнуть на знак "вставить изо"




Лев, на могли бы вы выставить такие вставочки для  народа и files......ru.  Спасибо.

----------


## Лев

> вставочки для народа


Свечи :Grin:  закончились :Taunt:  www.webfiles.ru www.realmusic.ru www.dump.ru www.depositfiles.com

----------


## varvara7371

> Свечи закончились www.webfiles.ru www.realmusic.ru www.dump.ru www.depositfiles.com




Я имела в виду    narod.ru  и   files.mail.ru.  :Nono:

----------


## Лев

> Я имела в виду narod.ru и files.mail.ru.


Кто что имеет, то и вводит :Meeting:

----------


## Symeon

*Лев*, 
Будь корректен и толерантен, ты - модератор. Проще ответить так: http://files.mail.ru/ и http://narod.yandex.ru/

----------


## SOSED

> *Лев*, 
> Будь корректен и толерантен, ты - модератор. Проще ответить так: http://files.mail.ru/ и http://narod.yandex.ru/


Ребята, я просто потрясен вашей толерантностью. :Grin: 
Попробую внести толику своей.
Итак, давайте попробуем определиться с удобствами и недостатками этих файлообменников.
Начнем с широко используемого здесь на форуме http://files.mail.ru/
Срок хранения файлов 30 дней.
Не зависит от количества скачиваний.
Загружать файлы нужно зайдя из своего ящика, чтобы потом можно было продлить срок их хранения, т.е. нужно завести ящик на Майле!
Продление очень неудобное, сначала файлы перемещаются в папку Удаленные, а вам на ящик приходит уведомление об удалении файла.
Если вы игнорируете это сообщение, то через 7 дней файл будет безвозвратно удален, поэтому в течении 7 дней нужно зайти в просмотр своих файлов, открыть папку Удаленные и продлить срок хранения файлов.
Если вы загрузили файлы как анонимный пользователь, то они будут удалены через 30 дней, без возможности продления!
Максимальный размер одного файла 1Гб, максимальный суммарный объем всех файлов 10Гб.
Для анонимной загрузки максимальный размер файла 100Мб.
С этим файлообменником почему-то часто не дружит Опера.

Теперь о Народе!
Известный файлообменник http://narod.yandex.ru/
Нужно завести ящик на Яндексе и зарегистрироваться на Народе.
Выдержка из страницы загрузки зарегистрированного пользователя.
# Общий объем и количество ваших файлов неограниченны;
# Файлы хранятся не менее 3 месяцев. Время хранения можно продлевать сколько угодно раз, или оно продлевается автоматически, если файл скачивают;
# Максимальный размер файла — до 5 ГБ.
Маленькое пояснение по автоматическому продлению:
Первые 45 дней файл просто хранится, а затем вступает в силу автоматическое продление, т.е. каждое скачивание файла в течении оставшихся 45 дней автоматически устанавливает срок хранения 45 дней. (Например, до конца срока хранения осталось 10 дней и кто-то скачал ваш файл. Срок оставшегося хранения автоматически станет 45 дней. И так до той поры, когда файл НИ РАЗУ НЕ БУДЕТ скачан в течении 45 дней)
Теперь по поводу удаления файлов.
На ящик будут отправлены 3(!!!!) уведомления об окончании срока хранения файла. За 7 дней, за 3 дня и за 1 день до окончания срока.
Для продления срока хранения достаточно в любое время зайти в свое файловое хранилище, выбрать файлы для продления и нажать кнопку продлить. Срок хранения увеличится до 45 дней.
Серьезное неудобство: в имени загружаемого файла не должно быть скобок, иначе при вставке на форум ссылка высвечивается не полностью (до первой скобки)
 Лично я люблю этот файлообменник именно потому, что всегда имеешь доступ к управлению своими файлами.

----------


## varvara7371

> *Лев*, 
> Будь корректен и толерантен, ты - модератор. Проще ответить так: http://files.mail.ru/ и http://narod.yandex.ru/





Спасибо за ссылочки.
Теперь какие-то дополнительные опции появились. :Blink: 


http://narod.ru/disk/3740358001/Fanf...ogodn.mp3.html

Неужели получилось? :Yahoo:  Если да, то эти фанфары звучат для вас :Ok:

----------


## Вероника Кузьменко

Спасибо Вам, Лев, за поддержку, за терпеливое отношение и вежливый ответ. Читаю Ваши слова и ощущаю заботу о новичках. С уважением, Вероника

----------


## Irina61

я новичок, учусь, много чего еще не понимаю, но пробую вникать в ваши советы и объяснения. Эх..., я "совок" и все- равно "тормоз", может, разберусь с вашей помощью. Спасибо за помощь и за сайт!

----------


## Lara14

Дорогие "начальники" и "начальницы" нашего форума, подскажите ещё раз, как загружать  фотографии, видео в сообщения или "ткните носом" где это есть?
Спасибо.

----------


## Лев

*Lara14*, 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133332 и ещё ниже есть темы с ответами на подобные вопросы - ищи ниже.

----------


## Lara14

Лев, вы действительно Царь !
Спасибо!

----------


## Лев

> Лев, вы действительно Царь !
> Спасибо!


А я думал, что я - модератор в одной из тем :Smile3:

----------


## Н@т@ли

Подскажите,  пожалуйста, как мне загрузить презентацию к мероприятию? Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Базилевс

Здравствуйте!
Хотела бы выложить свои танцы(видео), но ещё новичок.
Подскажите, какие мои действия?

----------


## Symeon

> Здравствуйте!
> Хотела бы выложить свои танцы(видео), но ещё новичок.
> Подскажите, какие мои действия?


Читаем сообщение # 2 в этой теме. Находится на два сообщения выше Вашего...

----------


## Базилевс

Прошу прощения за неправильную формулировку.
Вопрос не в том, КАК выложить, а ГДЕ мне можно их выложить, 
с учётом того, что я новенькая и почти все подходящие темы пока для меня закрыты.
Или только ждать, когда откроется допуск?

----------


## Базилевс

> Прошу прощения за неправильную формулировку.
> Вопрос не в том, КАК выложить, а ГДЕ мне можно их выложить, 
> с учётом того, что я новенькая и почти все подходящие темы пока для меня закрыты.
> Или только ждать, когда откроется допуск?


Всё, вопросы все снимаю, разобралась.
Извиняюсь за торопливость с вопросами :Blush2:

----------


## Базилевс

> Прошу прощения за неправильную формулировку.
> Вопрос не в том, КАК выложить, а ГДЕ мне можно их выложить, 
> с учётом того, что я новенькая и почти все подходящие темы пока для меня закрыты.
> Или только ждать, когда откроется допуск?


Всё, снимаю все вопросы, разобралась.
Извиняюсь за невнимательность :Blush2:

----------


## Symeon

> Вопрос не в том, КАК выложить, а ГДЕ мне можно их выложить,


Если речь идет о хореографии, то добро пожаловать вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137219

----------


## Базилевс

> Если речь идет о хореографии, то добро пожаловать вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137219


Спасибо!
Но я, видимо, без вопросов не могу :Smile3: 
Я уже выставилась в разделе муз. руководителей. Можно ли перенести мои танцы из той темы в Примерочную, ведь некорректно во всех темах одно и то же ставить?
Или лучше ничего теперь не менять?

----------


## Kora

Какие рекомендации по размещению сценариев? Куда и каким образом- просто копированием текста? Частями, или сразу целиком?
Спрашиваю, потому что вижу, что сценарии размещаются в самых разных темах, а мне как новичку в некоторые темы доступа нет. Куда стучаться?
И второй вопрос- как поставить фото в профиль? Сорри, пока не могу найти.Пожалуйста, подскажите. :Blush2:

----------


## Я&нина

А  у меня такой вопрос, как выкладывать трек, чтобы можно его тут же прослушать , не скачивая??? спасибо :Blush2:

----------


## prozerpina65

У меня тоже вопрос. С вложениями прочитала - поняла. А вот почему, нажимая на выставленные для пользователей ссылки с http://files.mail.ru/ ссылки оказываются нерабочими? Или здесь тоже какое-то ограничение для новичков на форуме? Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Юлия 32

https://mailstatic.yandex.net/disk/2...пробная ссылка

----------


## Юлия 32

что то совсем не получается... :No2:

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

Здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, а ссылки на яндекс-диск будут действительны?
И правда ли, что их не нужно будет продлевать...
 :Blush2:

----------


## antropowa

спасибо за обучение!

----------


## Geshka

Отец Родной! Спасибо! Я уже отчаялась загрузить фото в раздел знакомства. Думаю - не судьба. А тут - всё получилось!!!! Оказывается - я тоже могу!!!!

----------


## Маринка Кисенко

Спасибо огромное за подробное описание  как загрузить картинки. Ну очень помогли, а то думала , что не смогу разобраться,а благодаря вам, все пошло как по маслу!!!

----------


## Мурава

Так, фотографии выкладывать я научилась, уточнить хочу: лучше превью или целиком? Просто на некоторых форумах есть ограничения.

----------


## 123Mama456

Добрый вечер! Девочки, подскажите, как сделать более современную фонограмму для выступления или напойте, пожалуйста на минус. Заранее благодарю!!!

http://yadi.sk/d/ULuBHS7UCnDoT

----------


## mochalova19

> 1. Как разместить картинку (изображение) в сообщении


СПАСИБО,уважаемый Symeon,за подробное разъяснение!
[IMG]http://*********org/6590111.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Кароматулло

Где можно выложить флеш-анимацию? И обязательно ли анимация должна быть на русском языке?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Где можно выложить флеш-анимацию?


*Кароматулло*, всё зависит от того, на какие темы у Вас флеш-анимация и кому это может пригодиться. Например, есть что-то для ведущих праздничных мероприятий? Или для педагогов? Или у Вас просто развлекательные анимации, не предназначенные в использовании в работе? Вы хотите показать одну анимацию или несколько? Это авторские работы, созданные Вами, или нашли в интернете?
Напишите, внесите ясность, и я дам ссылку на тему, куда можно выложить. :Yes4: 




> И обязательно ли анимация должна быть на русском языке?


Обязательно! Иначе пропадает весь смысл выкладывания flash анимации или какого-либо другого материала на нашем форуме. И хотя у нас интернациональная аудитория, но всё общение осуществляется на русском языке, понятном всем форумчанам. 

 Исключение составляют узконаправленные разделы. Например, раздел для музыкальный руководителей детских садов Украины. Там могут общаться и выкладывать материал на украинском языке.

 А также, имейте в виду, что в своих работах Вы не должны затрагивать запретные у нас на форуме темы (политика, вероисповедание, оскорбление национальных чувств, использование ненормативной лексики, насилие/жестокость, порнография).

----------


## Кароматулло

Анимация создана для детей. Это народные таджикские сказки, которые переведены в формат AVI, поэтому звуковую часть можно легко перевести на любой другой язык. Вся мультипликация авторская.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Анимация создана для детей. Это народные таджикские сказки, которые переведены в формат AVI, поэтому звуковую часть можно легко перевести на любой другой язык. Вся мультипликация авторская.


*Кароматулло*, понятно. Значит, сначала САМИ переводите весь свой материал на русский язык (все надписи и звуковую часть), а затем выкладываете. Создаём максимальное удобство для пользователя, чтобы никому ничего не нужно было переводить, а сразу всё было бы на русском языке.

У нас на форуме есть раздел *Наше творчество*, а в нём - подраздел Компьютерная графика.

Так как Вы новичок и не можете ещё создать собственную авторскую тему, для начала выложите свои работы в теме Кандидатская галерея
Затем, если работ будет много, они будут достойными и вызовут у форумчан интерес, модераторы раздела могут перенести их в отдельную тему. :Yes4: 
Удачи!

----------


## genek

Девочки, я не могу загрузить файл на http://*********ru/, пишет что не то расширение. я ДОК не могу туда сохранить???

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Девочки, я не могу загрузить файл на http://*********ru/, пишет что не то расширение. я ДОК не могу туда сохранить???


Евгения, это ссылка для загрузки картинок и фотографий. А чтобы загрузить документ, музыку или ещё какой-либо файл, нужно пользоваться файлообменником. Например, яндекс-диск https://disk.yandex.ru/ или Майл Облако: http://files.mail.ru/
Смотрите, что Вам из этого будет удобнее. Удачи!  :Smile3:

----------


## LAKATA

*Спасибо за помощь!! Всё ясно, своевременно и доступно!!*

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Здравствуйте все. ))) Я новичок, Светлана. )))

Я в последнее время пользуюсь хостингом vfl.ru, он очень удобный. )))

----------


## yuzef

Уважаемый,
Symeon, огромное спасибо! С Вашей помощью научился вставлять фото

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

Добрый день!Подскажите,пожалуйста,какой должен быть максимальный размер фото,чтобы вставить изображение?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите,пожалуйста,какой должен быть максимальный размер фото,чтобы вставить изображение?


Галина, у нас на форуме желательно выставлять уменьшенное изображение (превью) фотографий, чтобы при нажатии на них можно было бы увеличить. Лучше всего пользоваться хостингом http://*********ru/ Ссылка на него всегда указана в окне быстрого ответа. После загрузки фотографии со своего компа копируете вторую ссылку с превью. Получается вот так:

[img]http://*********ru/8993685m.jpg[/img]
Загрузить на тот сервис можно изображение размером не более 5000x4000 точек и 8 Мбайт.

Почему на форум лучше выставлять уменьшенное изображение? Чтобы пользователи с низкой скоростью интернета, или выходящие через телефон, смогли быстрее загрузить страницу и увидеть фото. А тяжёлое большое фото может просто им не показаться. 

Чем хорошо тот сервер? Срок хранения изображений не ограничен. То есть, ваши фото не исчезнут через некоторое время, как бывает с другими сервисами.

----------

Тухватулина Галина Геннад (16.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> Девочки, я не могу загрузить файл на http://*********ru/, пишет что не то расширение. я ДОК не могу туда сохранить???


Документы можно загружать на сервис типа яндекс-диска. Или другое облако.

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> Галина, у нас на форуме желательно выставлять уменьшенное изображение (превью) фотографий, чтобы при нажатии на них можно было бы увеличить. Лучше всего пользоваться хостингом http://*********ru/ Ссылка на него всегда указана в окне быстрого ответа. После загрузки фотографии со своего компа копируете вторую ссылку с превью. Получается вот так:
> 
> [img]http://*********ru/8993685m.jpg[/img]
> Загрузить на тот сервис можно изображение размером не более 5000x4000 точек и 8 Мбайт.
> 
> Почему на форум лучше выставлять уменьшенное изображение? Чтобы пользователи с низкой скоростью интернета, или выходящие через телефон, смогли быстрее загрузить страницу и увидеть фото. А тяжёлое большое фото может просто им не показаться. 
> 
> Чем хорошо тот сервер? Срок хранения изображений не ограничен. То есть, ваши фото не исчезнут через некоторое время, как бывает с другими сервисами.


Хорошо,спасибо большое,у меня так получилось (а я думала наоборот,что фото без увеличения должно быть)  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ИринаНизиёва

Добрый вечер! Мне очень интересна эта тема.

----------


## Ступа

А мне очень нравится Радикал. Хотя у него много рекламы) . Но я привыкла. Можно будет им выкладывать картинки?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> не совсем разобралась как правильно добавлять материалы если у меня есть например ноты хорошего качества или минусовочка


*Как добавлять материалы на Форум (музыку, документы, книги).*
Материал загружаете в любой доступный бесплатный файлообменник. Копируете ссылку загруженного файла и вставляете в своё сообщение.

На нашем форуме пользуются популярностью такие файлообменники: 
https://disk.yandex.ru/
https://cloud.mail.ru/
https://drive.google.com/
https://my-files.ru/
http://rghost.ru/ 

Файлы весом до 8 МБ можно загружать через форумскую функцию Вложение.


*Как разместить изображение (фото, картинку) на Форум.*
Раньше для загрузки изображений мы пользовались фотохостингом *savepic*, но он больше не работает. Поэтому, загружайте фото через другие удобные вам хостинги. 
Например:
http://radikal.ru/https://hostingkartinok.com/http://piccy.info/https://ru.imgbb.com/http://imagestun.com/hosting/https://file-up.net/http://vfl.ru/http://savephoto.ru/http://uploads.ru/http://www.fotolink.su/
Загружаете на фотохостинг изображение и копируете на форум полученную ссылку. Желательно, с превью (уменьшенное изображение, которое можно при нажатии на картинку увеличить).

Или воспользуйтесь форумской функцией - Вложение:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142105

Перед отправкой своего сообщения желательно посмотреть его в Предварительном просмотре или Расширенном режиме. Если всё устраивает, отправляете сообщение на форум. В течение 30 минут с момента отправки Вы можете отредактировать сообщение (что-то добавить в него, убрать или изменить). Затем только модератор.

 Удачи!

----------

вуерхуша оля (22.06.2019), Добронрава (02.11.2019), Лилия60 (03.01.2020), наталья севрюкова (22.11.2019), Николь (07.03.2021), Элла Никитина (04.12.2018)

----------


## домініка

светик-незабудка, я на форуме недавно, но есть некоторый материал для  марта на укр.мове. я его собираю в папку, где есть сценарий и музыка к нему. хочу этим поделиться, но не знаю как. подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> светик-незабудка, я на форуме недавно, но есть некоторый материал для  марта на укр.мове. я его собираю в папку, где есть сценарий и музыка к нему. хочу этим поделиться, но не знаю как. подскажите, пожалуйста.


Доминика, если я правильно поняла, Вы работаете музыкальным руководителем в Украине и хотите поделиться своим материалом с коллегами. 
Рассказываю пошагово:

1. Сначала заархивируйте собранную в компьютере папку: нажмите на неё правой кнопкой мыши и в выпавшем меню выберите "Добавить в архив".

2. Затем поместите архив в любой доступный файлообменник (https://disk.yandex.ru/ , https://drive.google.com/ , https://cloud.mail.ru/). 

3. В этом разделе на форуме выберите тему, в которой хотите разместить сценарий:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=411

4. Напишите сообщение с названием сценария и для какой группы он предназначен. Скопируйте и добавьте ссылку из файлообенника в окно для ответа. Отправьте сообщение.

5. После этого желательно нажать на ссылку и проверить, что она рабочая. Если что-то нужно изменить, в течение 30 минут с момента публикации можете редактировать пост сами, затем только модераторы.
Удачи!

----------

Irinnka (10.01.2019), вуерхуша оля (22.06.2019), домініка (11.01.2019), ирина махно (05.11.2019), Лилия60 (03.01.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## домініка

светик, доброго дня сегодня поместила материал к 8 марта на гугл-диск, выбрала тему сценарии к 8 березня, куда потом писать сообщение с названиями и комментарии. в общем стиль моих наработок - собираю по крупицам все что можно, а потом переделываю под себя. может, для кого-то это просто плагмат, но для меня это огромный труд.

----------


## Надежда Галак

спасибо за полезную информацию

----------


## shivpatil

Thanks for sharing................

----------


## Татьяна Алексеева

Спасибо за информацию. Со временем разберусь.
С уважением, Татьяна

----------


## goryaynova

к чему такие сложности? Неужели нельзя настроить сайт так, чтобы картинки можно было загружать внутри сайта?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> чтобы картинки можно было загружать внутри сайта?


У нас можно загружать картинки в виде вложений: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142105

----------

